# Periphery Multi-Scale Bass



## TomasO (May 14, 2010)

Hey guys 
When I was at one of Peripherys concerts early this year i noticed their bassist was using a multi-scale 4 string bass, I've been looking around the internet and cant find any info on this instrument, have any of you guys seen this bass or can help me identify it? 
Some of the only pics I could find


----------



## Origin (May 14, 2010)

Well, it's a 5 string first off  second, I'm not sure. Did you get a good look at the headstock/logo of any sort?


----------



## technomancer (May 14, 2010)

Looks like a Dingwall

Dingwall Guitars


----------



## HighGain510 (May 14, 2010)

It is absolutely a Dingwall bass.


----------



## TomasO (May 14, 2010)

cool guys thanks 

I cant belive i missed the 5th string  I wasent so close at the concert but after looking at the pics I have no excuse lol I need to work on my observation skills 



WOW I just checked the website they have some great basses, PurpleBurst Afterburner II  
This is not helping my GAS


----------



## darren (May 15, 2010)

The 37" scale Dingwall low B truly is The Voice of God.


----------



## Andromalia (May 15, 2010)

What's this band called Tama Ibanez ?


----------



## -Nolly- (May 15, 2010)

Yeah, it's a Dingwall. It's the most stripped down of the Afterburner series, but it plays like a shred guitar and sounds incredible.


----------



## TemjinStrife (May 17, 2010)

There's actually one model below that in the Afterburners, the ABZ. Maple neck and satin finish, starts around $1800.

I have an Afterburner I Elite and it is phenomenal.


----------



## Origin (May 19, 2010)

TomasO said:


> cool guys thanks
> 
> I cant belive i missed the 5th string  I wasent so close at the concert but after looking at the pics I have no excuse lol I need to work on my observation skills
> 
> ...



Hahaha no harm no foul duder.  Upon looking at the website I now...horribly desire one. Too bad I have about a two hundred dollar budget for my next bass  Probably getting the fretless 5 on rondo's site.


----------



## All_¥our_Bass (May 20, 2010)

I bet that B (or whatever it's tuned to) sounds great.
I don't like the way C# or lower sounds on a 34" or 35" bass.


----------



## -Nolly- (May 20, 2010)

All_¥our_Bass;1984891 said:


> I bet that B (or whatever it's tuned to) sounds great.
> I don't like the way C# or lower sounds on a 34" or 35" bass.



It's an Ab, but it does sound great, even though it's fairly floppy with the recommended Dingwall strings. I ended up breaking the low string twice when I was using that bass..


----------



## TemjinStrife (May 20, 2010)

How did you pull that off? I've never broken a bass string in my life, let alone the low B stainless ones!


----------



## MaxOfMetal (May 20, 2010)

TemjinStrife said:


> How did you pull that off? I've never broken a bass string in my life, let alone the low B stainless ones!



If I had to guess I'd say there was a burr on the saddle.


----------



## TemjinStrife (May 20, 2010)

MaxOfMetal said:


> If I had to guess I'd say there was a burr on the saddle.



Not on a Dingwall. The string sits on the "V" between a pair of stainless allen bolts. Awesome bridge design.


----------



## MaxOfMetal (May 20, 2010)

TemjinStrife said:


> Not on a Dingwall. The string sits on the "V" between a pair of stainless allen bolts.



Then perhaps one of the allen bolts, or whatever metal peice the string rests on at it's bridge side termination point, has a burr. It's relatively common on nearly all metal guitar/bass hardware pieces. I'm not putting down Dingwall.


----------



## TomasO (May 20, 2010)

I bet an F0 would sound beastly with the 37" scale


----------



## TemjinStrife (May 20, 2010)

MaxOfMetal said:


> Then perhaps one of the allen bolts, or whatever metal peice the string rests on at it's bridge side termination point, has a burr. It's relatively common on nearly all metal guitar/bass hardware pieces. I'm not putting down Dingwall.



I know you're not putting them down, I just love the bridge design 

I can see the failure point being at the ball end, as those are harder edges; but the saddles are very string-friendly.


----------



## All_¥our_Bass (May 28, 2010)

TomasO said:


> I bet an F0 would sound beastly with the 37" scale


There's also the quake basses that go to E an octave down with 39" scale lengths.


----------

